
In 2012 Facebook bragged about millions of apps, 3 yrs before it cut off access - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/@jamesallworth/what-the-f-was-facebook-thinking-a1c49dbf29c2
======
aplummer
This article is so switched on about Facebook wanting to be the platform and
not an advertising business, every move (and in hindsight misstep, but not
clear at the time) makes sense in that context.

You try to be the platform before you (Microsoft, Apple).

------
chronid
I think (the majority of) people were far more naive back then on the
importance of their personal data, and that includes whoever was working at
Facebook (or Google?) at the time.

